# Ralph Lauren



## RCP

My local paint store had a class today and I went, was mostly for the DIY crowd, but I was pretty impressed by some of the products and had a good time.
There was one called Candlelight that was basically a glaze you can roll over any color and adds a nice effect, very subtle and elegant. It did not photograph well, but the Leather one turned out real nice.
I'm thinking these are some finishes that would be a good upsell.


----------



## straight_lines

I love that RL leather as well. Very nice finish.


----------



## 6126

Cool.


----------



## nEighter

Ralph Lauren is a line from NOW Glidden Pro


----------



## jnigh

I have used these products numerous times and have reservations on most of the faux styles offered. my fav is the suede it is the easiest to apply and looks the best imo. the candelight is very finicky and needs to be sprayed and backrolled for best results, the metallic as well; otherwise you run into problems on the cut&roll side of things another problem is these finishes dont touch up, not for high traffic areas.


----------



## jnigh

Chris, would you happen to be based out of st. george, utah? just curious painted there during the boom, for a very well known paint contractor maybe you know him?


----------



## Drunk Painter

I've done the old leather chair look with two colors. I used regular oil glazing liquid, my first part I did the base coat in a color called vermillion orange which is loud, really loud, apply tobacco brown glazing with a rag roll its great. apply high gloss for full feature or satin for softness if you wish. I did not use the ralph colors or paint. I used the ben moore stuff. try it, it looks good.


----------



## RCP

jnigh said:


> I have used these products numerous times and have reservations on most of the faux styles offered. my fav is the suede it is the easiest to apply and looks the best imo. the candelight is very finicky and needs to be sprayed and backrolled for best results, the metallic as well; otherwise you run into problems on the cut&roll side of things another problem is these finishes dont touch up, not for high traffic areas.


We used a polar bear roller on the Candlelight and it turned out nice, I asked the instructor about spraying that and the metallic, he advised not to because of the thickness and chips in the paints, although we have sprayed the metallic with success. I wonder how the proshot would handle it?



jnigh said:


> Chris, would you happen to be based out of st. george, utah? just curious painted there during the boom, for a very well known paint contractor maybe you know him?


We are based out of Cedar City, but we do work in St. George as well. I know most of the PC's, who is it? PM me if you'd like. Most of our work is for custom builders.


----------



## poet-1

The Leather pic looks great. RL has some good products. 

My favorite is also RL suede -easy to work with and different patterns/textures can be created besides the recommended overlapping X's. 

I'm afraid of spraying the metallic again. Recently did a tray ceiling, and the result was not good  It was difficult to achieve an even/uniformed sheen like in the small sample. Likely I need to practice more. The ceiling did look better the next day, after the paint completely dry. (Product was BM Pearlescent, kind of expensive @ $100+/gal)


----------



## jnigh

Jade Turpin Painting is my good friends comp. name. the man got me into the trade, taught me ton. does a lot of work for jay bradley homes.


----------



## LAD

nEighter said:


> Ralph Lauren is a line from NOW Glidden Pro


I thought Sikkens now has the license for Ralph Lauren.


----------



## RCP

jnigh said:


> Jade Turpin Painting is my good friends comp. name. the man got me into the trade, taught me ton. does a lot of work for jay bradley homes.


I've heard of Jade, don't know him. Have not heard of bradley. St. George is nice to work in during the winter, not the summer though!


----------



## jnigh

ahh yes the painting world can be a small one.


----------



## MAK-Deco

you do know that RL faux finishes have been around for eons and are respectfully panned by most professional faux finishers...


----------



## RCP

MAK-Deco said:


> you do know that RL faux finishes have been around for eons and are respectfully panned by most professional faux finishers...


Yeah, and I don't even like calling these "Faux Finishes", I think these are more "Decorative Finishes". Just different kinds of paint/effects. The stuff those Faux guys do is way beyond this.


Nice to see you Mark, how is biz?


----------



## colbyjohn2005

LAD said:


> I thought Sikkens now has the license for Ralph Lauren.


Sikkens,glidden,dulux,devoe,ralph and a bunch more are owned by the same company.akzo nobel the worlds largest chemical coating company.


----------



## MAK-Deco

LAD said:


> I thought Sikkens now has the license for Ralph Lauren.


Ralph Lauren has always been a product of ICI that is why is was in the HD for years and now they are spinning it off as a ling for independent stores.

Also Azko Nobel is the parent company of both ICI and Sikkens and many others as well...


----------



## MAK-Deco

Personally I feel RL products are for the DIY crowd and don't offer the open time to create professional looking decorative finishes but thats my opinion....


----------



## cappaint

Ive only ever used their sandwash effect....I didnt like it. It was a nightmare trying to get any even finish. SW's new faux line is awesome imo. I did the tuscan with the knockdown texture and came out great my first try. Wish i had pics.


----------

